# H: BITS - DE, Eldar, High Elf, BA (Baal) W: $$$, Eldar, DE, SM, FW



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

HAVE:

Asking prices INCLUDE shipping to USA. If you're interested in more than one set of bits, let me know and we'll figure out a combined price.

ALL of my bits are NOS, unpainted, unprimed.


DARK ELDAR:

Set of 4 Reaver hulls (front end) 4 different bits = $3.50
Set of 4 Reaver hulls (front end) 3 different bits = $3.50
Set of 2 Reaver Wings (pair on the bottom) 2 different bits = $3.00
Set of 3 Reaver Hulls, Wings, Blades (front end, bottom&top blades/wings) 9 bits total = $9.00
Set of 4 Reaver Female chest bits, 1 back bit, 2 heads = $4.50
Set of 3 Reaver Cluster Caltraps = $3.00

Set of OOP Reaver Riders x2 (+2 partials), and OOP Reaver blades x10 = $7.00

Set of 5 Kabalite Warrior/Reaver knives, blades = $3.00

Kabalite Warrior Female Torso (chest and back) = $4.00 ea (8 available. $2/ea after the first one)
Set of 8 Kabalite Warrior Female heads (no helmets, all hair) = $6.00
Set of 6 Male / Helmeted heads = $4.00
Kabalite Warrior Shredder with arm (bits #50, 50a) = $4.00ea (2 available)
Set Kabalite Warrior Agonizer & splinter pistol = $4.50ea (2 available)

Set of 5 short hair/short feathered Scourge heads = $3.00
Set of 5 feathered Scourge heads = $3.00



ELDAR

Set of 3 Windrider jetbike handlebars = $3.00



BLOOD ANGELS

Set of Baal Predator sponsons, turret, hull bits (26 bits total) = $17.00



HIGH ELF

Set of 4 Lord on Dragon Rider torsos = $4.00
Set of 3 Lord on Dragon Rider head (crown) = $3.00
Set of 4 Lord on Dragon Rider head (hair) = $4.00
Set of Lord on Dragon Rider mail legs = $4.00ea (5 available. $2/ea after the first one)

Set of Noble arms / weapons (6 bits) = $4.00

Set of 6 Bolt Thrower sword arms = $4.00




WANT:
Prefer NIB/NOS. If your model(s) aren't, then please send a pic.

Eldar windrider jetbikes (8 total)
Eldar Dire Avengers (10 models)
Eldar Fire Dragons (5 Finecast)
Eldar Warp Spiders (5)
Eldar Crimson Hunter
Eldar Guardians (10 with hvy wpn platform)

Dark Eldar Hellions (1 box)
Dark Eldar Venom (2)
Dark Eldar Reavers (1 box)

Space Marine Razorback or Blood Angels Baal Predator
Space Marine Scouts (1 box, NOT snipers)

FORGE WORLD
Inquisition Rhino complete door set (front, sides, top, back)
Inquisition Rhino back door
Inquisition Land Raider Door set #2 (front with book, front bottom hatch, 2 side doors)


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pictures incoming / available upon request.


----------

